# First break!



## Plin (Dec 22, 2018)

I went to the dojang holiday party, and was having a good time. It was fun to have a real chance to talk to folks I'd only had a nodding acquaintance with until now. In the back of the room, a bunch of people (of all ages) were practicing breaking boards, both the rebreakable kind and some that were left over from this past week of testing. At a certain point, our master instructor started writing holiday messages on the boards so people could take photos afterward and keep them as souvenirs.

Since I just earned my yellow stripe on Monday, and have never been anywhere near a board, I was content just watching. It never even occurred to me to try... and then I was handed a pine slab with a scribbled greeting. Um, what? I wasn't ready! Also, I was wearing a dress. 

Reader, I broke that sucker on the first try, and it was SO SATISFYING. I can't wait to do it again.

I tried to embed the image, but couldn't get it to work. So here's a link instead: Baby's first board break


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2018)

Congrats! That must have been a good feeling


----------



## Plin (Dec 22, 2018)

It really, really was.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations, it's an amazing feeling isn't it!

I love, love, love breaking...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 23, 2018)

I’ve never done breaking, but everyone who does seems to enjoy it. Good show!


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 23, 2018)

Plin said:


> I went to the dojang holiday party, and was having a good time. It was fun to have a real chance to talk to folks I'd only had a nodding acquaintance with until now. In the back of the room, a bunch of people (of all ages) were practicing breaking boards, both the rebreakable kind and some that were left over from this past week of testing. At a certain point, our master instructor started writing holiday messages on the boards so people could take photos afterward and keep them as souvenirs.
> 
> Since I just earned my yellow stripe on Monday, and have never been anywhere near a board, I was content just watching. It never even occurred to me to try... and then I was handed a pine slab with a scribbled greeting. Um, what? I wasn't ready! Also, I was wearing a dress.
> 
> ...


Keep making those memories. Nothing better than spending time with you (Martial) family.


----------



## Plin (Dec 23, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Congratulations, it's an amazing feeling isn't it!
> 
> I love, love, love breaking...



I was surprised at the rush it gave me. I wanna break more stuff!
This could get dangerous...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 23, 2018)

Plin said:


> I was surprised at the rush it gave me. I wanna break more stuff!
> This could get dangerous...


Step away from the Christmas tree, Plin.


----------



## Plin (Dec 23, 2018)

Do I really *need* furniture? Hmm...


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 23, 2018)

Plin said:


> Do I really *need* furniture? Hmm...


It really gets interesting when you see wooden pillars and start thinking how many hits it would take to get through it. Or large trees in your yard.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 23, 2018)

One night at my fraternity house a couple of the guys asked if I could break stuff. Somehow there were a few pine boards laying around and one of them picked one up and asked me if I could break that. I showed him how to hold it right (so he didn’t get hit with a piece) and punched through it. As we drank more and more, the stuff got progressively more and more ridiculous. My hands and forehead were throbbing the next morning.

To be young, drunk and stupid. Those were the days.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 23, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> One night at my fraternity house a couple of the guys asked if I could break stuff. Somehow there were a few pine boards laying around and one of them picked one up and asked me if I could break that. I showed him how to hold it right (so he didn’t get hit with a piece) and punched through it. As we drank more and more, the stuff got progressively more and more ridiculous. My hands and forehead were throbbing the next morning.
> 
> To be young, drunk and stupid. Those were the days.



LOL
When I was in HS, I worked a job at a cinder block plant. Whenever someone new came on, I'd get bet them lunch that I could break X with J. The breaks got progressively more difficult until I stopped getting lunches.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 23, 2018)

Plin said:


> I was surprised at the rush it gave me. I wanna break more stuff!
> This could get dangerous...


Go ahead, get dangerous, just be smart about it!


----------



## Plin (Dec 23, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Go ahead, get dangerous, just be smart about it!



Words I try to live by in general, really.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Good for you!
I kinda like breaking. Last time I did a break i did it with hammerfist. Accidentally hit it with my wrist instead of my hand. Now that hurt. Didn't help the fact that it was a brick. Left a bruise for a week. Luckily though it did break first hit. Ironically I was telling the kids just moments before breaking that proper technique is essential.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 26, 2018)

Plin said:


> Words I try to live by in general, really.



I prefer side kicks, I have never hurt my foot. I also prefer breaking to the side not down. 

I broke my first plastic board a few days a go, I like it. Way less expensive so, you get a lot more practice.
The sound is not as cool as a board or look as cool as flying pieces of brick, but it is still fun.

Another good thing about plastic boards is there are different colors for different strengths.
A downside to wood or bricks from my experiences is I don't think that they are uniformly strong.

I wonder do they make stronger black boards or just add more boards?


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 1, 2019)

Plin said:


> Words I try to live by in general, really.


Did Buffy marathon, decide Dark Willow and Giles favorite scene( last episode season 6).


----------



## Plin (Jan 1, 2019)

"I'd like to test that theory."

I rewatch the whole series once every couple of years. I'm about due for another go-round.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 1, 2019)

Plin said:


> "I'd like to test that theory."
> 
> I rewatch the whole series once every couple of years. I'm about due for another go-round.


Have you been practicing on your own over the holidays? If you are still into braking things get a black plastic board from Amazon.


----------



## Plin (Jan 1, 2019)

I have been working on the curriculum for my next two tests. There are a few things I want to have modeled for me in person (not just by someone in a YouTube video), so I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself. I do tend to get carried away with enthusiasm and geek out when I'm excited about something, so it's requiring some effort to hold back.

In the meantime, I've been focusing more on establishing a regular training regimen to improve my strength and flexibility, so I'll be able to improve my technique while still learning the foundations. I want to be ready to execute the more advanced moves when I get to them, since there's no point learning fancy kicks if you're too weak or stiff to actually do them. 
That's my thought process at this stage, anyway. 

We have rebreakable plastic boards at the dojang; I think it'll be a few years before I work my way up to the black ones!


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 1, 2019)

Plin said:


> I have been working on the curriculum for my next two tests. There are a few things I want to have modeled for me in person (not just by someone in a YouTube video), so I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself. I do tend to get carried away with enthusiasm and geek out when I'm excited about something, so it's requiring some effort to hold back.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been focusing more on establishing a regular training regimen to improve my strength and flexibility, so I'll be able to improve my technique while still learning the foundations. I want to be ready to execute the more advanced moves when I get to them, since there's no point learning fancy kicks if you're too weak or stiff to actually do them.
> That's my thought process at this stage, anyway.
> ...


Sounds like a great plan. You are a head because you did not fall back from not practicing. After training for 12 years. I still worked on the basics everyday.

Breaking
I am sure your fiends have told you
The safest for hand is a palm strike or hammer fist. Even better use your elbow. Unless requirement don't do a knife hand.


----------



## Plin (Jan 2, 2019)

So far, my only break has been the one at the holiday party, with a side kick. I’m not sure when hand breaks come into the mix, but it’s not in the next six months based on my study sheets.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

Plin said:


> I have been working on the curriculum for my next two tests. There are a few things I want to have modeled for me in person (not just by someone in a YouTube video), so I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself. I do tend to get carried away with enthusiasm and geek out when I'm excited about something, so it's requiring some effort to hold back.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been focusing more on establishing a regular training regimen to improve my strength and flexibility, so I'll be able to improve my technique while still learning the foundations. I want to be ready to execute the more advanced moves when I get to them, since there's no point learning fancy kicks if you're too weak or stiff to actually do them.
> That's my thought process at this stage, anyway.
> ...


Use your "geek out" energy on the stuff you've already been taught, when you can convince yourself. That's where you'll make the greatest gains. The more solid that stuff is, the easier it is to learn the new stuff. And definitely keep up the fitness work - that will never be wasted time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

Plin said:


> So far, my only break has been the one at the holiday party, with a side kick. I’m not sure when hand breaks come into the mix, but it’s not in the next six months based on my study sheets.


This differs by school/instructor, but some instructors will do things "ahead of time" if a student is enthusiastic about them. If I taught breaks (and I do not), I'd want to leverage the enthusiasm of a student who enjoys them, and would consider (if I consider it safe for them) teaching them earlier than they show up in the syllabus. You know your instructor better than I do, so use your judgment, but consider asking them how early they'd be willing to teach you more breaks.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 2, 2019)

Plin said:


> So far, my only break has been the one at the holiday party, with a side kick. I’m not sure when hand breaks come into the mix, but it’s not in the next six months based on my study sheets.



Your teacher has a good plan. Side kick is the safest I have never hurt my foot with a side kick.

Pride is a good and bad thing.

Good pride drives you when your so exhausted you thing your going to die , but you keep going.

Bad pride makes you do stupid stuff. I have just come back to MA after 34 years.
An 18 year old BB was telling me I was turning my body to much doing a side kick.
She showed me a half chamber side kick, I smiled and did a half chamber side kick.
She had just started teaching and I wanted to be supportive. I did not let it show, but it irritated me.
She got some boards out and told us we could break them anyway we wanted.
Most people were breaking with an elbow. I want to show off, stupid pride.
I got a black board broke it with a knife hand. It hurt my little finger just enough to think that was stupid.
I have not broken a board in 35 years,
I could have broke my hand using a knife hand, had I hit the board wrong and at my age it would taken along time to recover.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> Your teacher has a good plan. Side kick is the safest I have never hurt my foot with a side kick.
> 
> Pride is a good and bad thing.
> 
> ...


I have a lingering bit of ache in a clavicle joint (I've forgotten the name of the clavicle joint out at the shoulder) from showing some younger (early 20's) advanced belts "how it's done" on some long rolls. We all get a little stupid sometimes.


----------



## Plin (Jan 2, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Use your "geek out" energy on the stuff you've already been taught, when you can convince yourself. That's where you'll make the greatest gains.



I like the way the curriculum is set up, since the next two tests cover a lot of the same material as my first one--same 3-step sparring sequences, basic kicks and self-defense moves--but, as my instructor has explained, I will be expected to continue to refine my technique. So I'm still practicing a lot of the same stuff as before, but trying to pay close attention to detail. Learning new information and moves is just a bonus. Just because I've memorized the "steps" of Chon Ji and Dan Gun doesn't mean I've mastered them, by a long shot.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 2, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I have a lingering bit of ache in a clavicle joint (I've forgotten the name of the clavicle joint out at the shoulder) from showing some younger (early 20's) advanced belts "how it's done" on some long rolls. We all get a little stupid sometimes.


Acromioclavocular joint, or “AC joint.” That’s the “separated shoulder” joint. 

The one at the chest, at the sternum is the Sternoclavicular joint, or “SC joint.”


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Acromioclavocular joint, or “AC joint.” That’s the “separated shoulder” joint.
> 
> The one at the chest, at the sternum is the Sternoclavicular joint, or “SC joint.”


I remembered the one at the sternum, because I managed a minor dislocation there this year.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 3, 2019)

Plin said:


> I went to the dojang holiday party, and was having a good time. It was fun to have a real chance to talk to folks I'd only had a nodding acquaintance with until now. In the back of the room, a bunch of people (of all ages) were practicing breaking boards, both the rebreakable kind and some that were left over from this past week of testing. At a certain point, our master instructor started writing holiday messages on the boards so people could take photos afterward and keep them as souvenirs.
> 
> Since I just earned my yellow stripe on Monday, and have never been anywhere near a board, I was content just watching. It never even occurred to me to try... and then I was handed a pine slab with a scribbled greeting. Um, what? I wasn't ready! Also, I was wearing a dress.
> 
> ...


Boards don't hit back, neither does a well struck opponent.   Enjoy your desire to break more things, don't fight it, just control it as needed and break when the timing is right, be it a board or someone's jaw. lol.  Congrats on your accomplishment.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 3, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Boards don't hit back, neither does a well struck opponent.   Enjoy your desire to break more things, don't fight it, just control it as needed and break when the timing is right, be it a board or someone's jaw. lol.  Congrats on your accomplishment.


I beg to differ. A poorly-struck board damned well does strike back.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 3, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I beg to differ. A poorly-struck board damned well does strike back.


 Learning to be precise is important to board breaking especially when using the hand. In my first school it was nearly a year before we broke a board. In my new school my grandson started breaking the yellow boards at 2 months, I guess that's OK, the yellow boards are easy to break so if he does not do it right, maybe it will only hurt a little bit.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> Learning to be precise is important to board breaking especially when using the hand. In my first school it was nearly a year before we broke a board. In my new school my grandson started breaking the yellow boards at 2 months, I guess that's OK, the yellow boards are easy to break so if he does not do it right, maybe it will only hurt a little bit.



If he does it right, it won't hurt at all. Breaking only hurts when you do it wrong.
As far as we are concerned, piffle on the yellow boards. Our standard break is one standard 10"x12"x1" pine board. As a minimum. Including 6-7 year old kids.
Breaking a single pine board just isn't that difficult. ANYONE can do it, and with minimal training. 
Students rise to expectations. If you think that a 6 year old can only break a scrap of wood 3" wide and 1/4" thick, then that's what they'll be able to break. But that same kid can also kick through a real board. If you give them the chance.


----------



## pdg (Jan 3, 2019)

Plin said:


> Just because I've memorized the "steps" of Chon Ji and Dan Gun doesn't mean I've mastered them, by a long shot.



If anyone, regardless of rank or experience, claims to have mastered them (or anything else tbh) - then I say that person is lying.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 3, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> If he does it right, it won't hurt at all. Breaking only hurts when you do it wrong.
> As far as we are concerned, piffle on the yellow boards. Our standard break is one standard 10"x12"x1" pine board. As a minimum. Including 6-7 year old kids.
> Breaking a single pine board just isn't that difficult. ANYONE can do it, and with minimal training.
> Students rise to expectations. If you think that a 6 year old can only break a scrap of wood 3" wide and 1/4" thick, then that's what they'll be able to break. But that same kid can also kick through a real board. If you give them the chance.



Can a child break a standard 10"x12"x1" pine board, yes.
Should a child try to break a 10"x12"x1" pine board ?

Breaking a single pine board just isn't that difficult. Yes, If you are train.
ANYONE can do it, and with minimal training. You think breaking boards with minimal training is a good idea?


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 3, 2019)

Two bricks with a snap punch. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2019)

I haven't broken anything in years. Used to all the time. It was a lot of fun having crazy breaking classes.

But reading Plin's thread sure does have me thinking. I just cleaned the house and polished the furniture. (wife's orders) And now the coffee table is taunting me.



 

Can you hear it? It's whispering, "C'mon, old man, Plin is breaking stuff, take your best shot, see if you still got it, sucker."

I so want to break this table right now.

Plin, you go, girl. Just be safe.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> Can a child break a standard 10"x12"x1" pine board, yes.
> Should a child try to break a 10"x12"x1" pine board ?



They should not try. They should do it.



> Breaking a single pine board just isn't that difficult. Yes, If you are train.
> ANYONE can do it, and with minimal training. You think breaking boards with minimal training is a good idea?



Sure, if you're talking about a single board with something like a side kick. No, if you're talking about 10 boards with a knife hand, or a spear hand break. Are you seriously suggesting that people should train for years before they do something as easy as breaking a single pine board?


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 4, 2019)

Buka said:


> I haven't broken anything in years. Used to all the time. It was a lot of fun having crazy breaking classes.
> 
> But reading Plin's thread sure does have me thinking. I just cleaned the house and polished the furniture. (wife's orders) And now the coffee table is taunting me.
> 
> ...


YES! DO IT!


(and an "After" photo of that broken sucker  )


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 4, 2019)

"Sure, if you're talking about a single board with something like a side kick."
I agree, a side kick has the most power and is the safest way to break a board.

IMO the more training you have the easier and safer it is to break boards or bricks.
I have never hurt myself breaking,  because my training made me ready.

IMO the color boards are a good Idea, especially for kids, slowly going throw the colors to black boards.


----------



## Buka (Jan 4, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> YES! DO IT!
> 
> 
> (and an "After" photo of that broken sucker  )



You know I want to, but I'm desperately frightened by SWMBO (she who must be obeyed)

Here's the last break I ever did, twenty years ago. Get in a Zen push up position, have someone stack some cement on your back, and let someone break with a sledge. 




 

And, yes, my feet should be together on the Zen pushup, I was cheating in practice for balance. It was for a demo show we did for some kids in rehab. They seemed to enjoy it. We brought a lot of easy to break boards and they went nuts breaking them.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 4, 2019)

Buka said:


> You know I want to, but I'm desperately frightened by SWMBO (she who must be obeyed)
> 
> Here's the last break I ever did, twenty years ago. Get in a Zen push up position, have someone stack some cement on your back, and let someone break with a sledge.
> 
> ...


So cool mate, love it . I'm due for a break! Actually, we have these long planks of wood out the backyard that the owners left... hmmmm.......


----------



## Buka (Jan 4, 2019)

That break I showed is what I call "a show break". If you're thin like I am, there's that natural space at the small of your back. The cement lies over that space. Now, if someone is going to break it by hand, it would be difficult. I'd call @Dirty Dog for it, but I sure as hell wouldn't hit it myself. But a sledge hammer just breaks it like it's nothing.

The most difficult part is getting it up when you're in the Zen push up position. (man, is that a straight line set up, or what?) It's heavy, you have to have a strong core. In the actual demo you have someone place a board with a long spike sticking through it under your stomach. Looks very dangerous, but it isn't at all. If you feel yourself going down you just drop to your elbows and pull your knees up towards your chest, making a safety bridge.

It's really all Hollywood. But it's kind of fun. The crowd always likes it, especially kids. The adults just think you're nuts.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> "Sure, if you're talking about a single board with something like a side kick."
> I agree, a side kick has the most power and is the safest way to break a board.



Please use the quote feature rather than doing this.



> IMO the color boards are a good Idea, especially for kids, slowly going throw the colors to black boards.



Depends on which boards you're using. If the 'color boards' are the equivalent of a 3" wide strip of wood 1/8" thick, then no. 
There can be some value if you have a student who is afraid to hit hard. They can get used to the idea that hitting the board doesn't hurt. But they should quickly advance to something that approximates a real board.


----------



## Martial D (Jan 4, 2019)

Plin said:


> I went to the dojang holiday party, and was having a good time. It was fun to have a real chance to talk to folks I'd only had a nodding acquaintance with until now. In the back of the room, a bunch of people (of all ages) were practicing breaking boards, both the rebreakable kind and some that were left over from this past week of testing. At a certain point, our master instructor started writing holiday messages on the boards so people could take photos afterward and keep them as souvenirs.
> 
> Since I just earned my yellow stripe on Monday, and have never been anywhere near a board, I was content just watching. It never even occurred to me to try... and then I was handed a pine slab with a scribbled greeting. Um, what? I wasn't ready! Also, I was wearing a dress.
> 
> ...


How does this have a dislike?

I guess someone is a nature lover.


----------



## Plin (Jan 4, 2019)

Martial D said:


> How does this have a dislike?
> 
> I guess someone is a nature lover.


I was wondering the same thing but trying not to take it personally.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 4, 2019)

Martial D said:


> How does this have a dislike?


*I agree,  that makes no sense.*
Also 1 dislikes take so many likes away.
I have one dislike and it takes 11 likes away.


----------



## Buka (Jan 4, 2019)

Plin said:


> I was wondering the same thing but trying not to take it personally.



I'd hazard a guess it's an err. I think @Xue Sheng ate too much bacon before that post.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 4, 2019)

Buka said:


> I'd hazard a guess it's an err. I think @Xue ate too much bacon before that post.


I still occasionally give @Mark Lynn grief for the one time he did that on one of my posts. (No, Mark, I'm never letting that go.)


----------



## AngryHobbit (Jan 4, 2019)

Plin said:


> Do I really *need* furniture? Hmm...


Awesome job! But yes you PROBABLY need furniture. Not desperately but more or less... You know... just to keep from having to sleep on the floor. I've never done breaks, but I love heavy bag work and POUND. Very therapeutic.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> *I agree,  that makes no sense.*
> Also 1 dislikes take so many likes away.
> I have one dislike and it takes 11 likes away.



Here, you can have some of mine. I learned to share when I was in kindergarten.


----------



## Plin (Jan 8, 2019)

Tonight is my first TKD class after the holidays, and my first full adult all-levels class. I'm excited and a little nervous. But mostly excited. I'm bouncing around like a kid waiting for Santa to arrive.

Will we break things? No idea! Doesn't matter. I know it will be fun, and hard, and I'll learn some stuff. I really can't ask for more from a couple hours of my time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 8, 2019)

Plin said:


> Tonight is my first TKD class after the holidays, and my first full adult all-levels class. I'm excited and a little nervous. But mostly excited. I'm bouncing around like a kid waiting for Santa to arrive.
> 
> Will we break things? No idea! Doesn't matter. I know it will be fun, and hard, and I'll learn some stuff. I really can't ask for more from a couple hours of my time.


Man, I love posts like this.


----------



## Plin (Jan 11, 2019)

So, elsewhere, @Bruce7 asked for more details about the school I attend and the instructor(s). I'm here to oblige!

The school is owned and operated by an 8th Dan BB, who opened it in 1986. He is still the primary instructor, assisted by another advanced BB (I'm not sure of his specific rank) and various others who occasionally lead warmups and help with colored belt practices. Our Master instructor has coached regional and national athletes and the USA team; his son, who has his own school, is a former national champion. 

Now that I'm out of the beginner's class (which meets twice a week and is all ages, so it was often me and a couple of eight year olds), the schedule offers up to five classes a week: Tuesday and Wednesday nights are primarily for working on the material for various testing requirements, while Thursday nights emphasize sparring. On Saturdays there is a weekly review session and a sparring class. Black belts also have their own classes, although there are usually at least one or two in attendance on the other nights as well.

This is an ITF school affiliated with Unified ITF, and GM Hwang, Kwang Sung visits about once a year to hold trainings and workshops. He was here a few weeks before I started, so I haven't met him yet. 

The instruction at the colored belt level emphasizes foundational techniques. Generally, we spend the bulk of each class working on a small number of moves, with exercises and drills aimed at improving precision and power, with speed coming later. There's a mix of individual, partnered, and bag work. Some of it is done as a class, some broken down into groups by level, with assistance and supervision from the instructors and any black belts in attendance. 

Last night was my first time doing anything related to sparring, which we didn't do in the beginner class. Since this Saturday in lieu of the normal practices there will be a special sparring workshop with a visiting guest instructor and national team members, we focused on practice drills and some no-contact sparring. I need to purchase the protective gear so I can join in the real fun! Still, it was cool to practice using moves and combinations against a partner. We rotated around so I got to work with partners of different levels of experience, which is useful. 

I obviously have nothing to compare it to, but I appreciate what seems to be a very thoughtful and rigorous approach to instruction, and the sense of community among students, instructors, and families. The atmosphere strikes what is, to me, a good balance between taking the work and discipline very seriously but also having a good time along the way. 

So, that's what life is like around here. I'm digging it.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 11, 2019)

Plin said:


> So, elsewhere, @Bruce7 asked for more details about the school I attend and the instructor(s). I'm here to oblige!
> 
> The school is owned and operated by an 8th Dan BB, who opened it in 1986. He is still the primary instructor, assisted by another advanced BB (I'm not sure of his specific rank) and various others who occasionally lead warmups and help with colored belt practices. Our Master instructor has coached regional and national athletes and the USA team; his son, who has his own school, is a former national champion.
> 
> ...



Your school sounds great.

Short history.
GM Hwang, Kwang Sung teacher was Choi Hong Hi.
International Taekwondo Federation (ITF) was founded by Major General Choi Hong Hi in 1966.
General Choi Hong Hi introduction of the sport into North Korea in 1972, was exile to Canada.
The South Korea government formed the WTF in 1973. A lot of the GMs join the WTF in 1973.


----------



## Plin (Jan 11, 2019)

I know that because I've had to learn some of the history for belt testing.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 12, 2019)

Plin said:


> I know that because I've had to learn some of the history for belt testing.



I think you are lucky to be going to such a good school. IMO all schools should teach you their history, I feel it is important.

I personally believe Choi Hong Hi was a very important part of unifying Korean MA under Taekwondo, but because he introduced the sport to North Korea, the Korean government tries to minimizes his contributions to Taekwondo. My GM was in the Army from 1950 to 1955 and went to seminars when Choi Hong Hi would come to America in the 60's, but when Choi Hong Hi introduce the sport to North Korea, 
my GM was one of the main signatures in the U.S. for the WTF. 
The split was not about MA, it was about strong feelings against North Korea.


----------



## Plin (Jan 12, 2019)

Yeah, I've read a bit (here and elsewhere) about the controversy. Most of it seems to be politically motivated rather than anything to do with the art itself.

Anyway, as is often suggested here on MT, I really chose this school because it was nearby and my initial impressions were positive, not because of the specific flavor of TKD it taught. This is a school I feel good about attending, which means I will go frequently and enthusiastically, which means I'm more likely to actually learn something. All the rest is interesting to know about for color and context, but not really material to the practice itself. 

I mean, I guess this means I'll never compete in the Olympics, but I was pretty sure that wasn't going to happen at this point, anyway.


----------



## Plin (Jan 15, 2019)

Tonight, we did several kicking drills against the bags and some partner work on mirroring movements and throwing cross punches when stepping on the opposite leg. But the most productive part of the night, for me, was when we broke into groups to work on our patterns. My group had a black belt working with us who was very hands-on, correcting our stances and blocks in a detailed way I found very helpful. I want to be precise in my movements, and each instructor tends to focus on different aspects, so I love that even a basic pattern can be full of challenging nuances.


----------



## Bruce7 (Jan 24, 2019)

Plin said:


> My group had a black belt working with us who was very hands-on, correcting our stances and blocks in a detailed way I found very helpful. I want to be precise in my movements, and each instructor tends to focus on different aspects, so I love that even a basic pattern can be full of challenging nuances.



Once the movements are precise and are put in muscle memory by millions of reps. They will be their forever. I had not training in 34 years and it all came back in just a day, because the muscle memory was still there. My favorite forms are simple, I just start the form, and enjoy the movements. I don't think about anything but the flow and power of the movements. Muscle memory allow me to truly enjoy the form.


----------

